# Fresh Veggie Question



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Are all Fresh Veggies OK to give the doggies for treats?
Sugar Peas
Carrots
Green Beans

and fresh fruits OK too??
I know about Grapes/Raisins


??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Apple
Apricot
Banana
Blueberries

Mango

Pear
Pineapple
Raspberries
Strawberries
Watermelon
Lily loves a piece of banana,no garlic or onions


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

May help you:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sooo... I make homemade Vegetable broth.... can I feed them the Carrots from the broth if there are Onions in the simmering water?? there won't be any onions on the carrots when fed but the carrots were simmering with the onions in the water....


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

jan896 said:


> sooo... I make homemade Vegetable broth.... can I feed them the Carrots from the broth if there are Onions in the simmering water?? there won't be any onions on the carrots when fed but the carrots were simmering with the onions in the water....


I wouldn't.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You could make it without the onions,put some aside for the doggies,microwave or boil some then put it back in the broth for you,and reheat


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

This may help you 

HowStuffWorks "10 Fruits and Veggies That Aid in Dog Nutrition"



Dallas loves apples,strawberriers and carrots ( i havnt tried anything else with him) lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have read that dogs can't digest vegies without their being made into a crushed state. I know that corn goes thru undigested, at least with my dogs.???


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My girl loves raw cabbage.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Peso and Kody seem to like fresh Carrots and Sugar Peas....esp. if they are really COLD....


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

My girls just love cucumber, especially when it's from the fridge. Cos my diet is rubbish I hardly have any fruit or veg, must buy some for them! Lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

jan896 said:


> sooo... I make homemade Vegetable broth.... can I feed them the Carrots from the broth if there are Onions in the simmering water?? there won't be any onions on the carrots when fed but the carrots were simmering with the onions in the water....


I wouldn't feed that. I make chicken broth without onion these days so the dogs can have some.



jan896 said:


> Peso and Kody seem to like fresh Carrots and Sugar Peas....esp. if they are really COLD....


I give mine raw carrots too, as a treat and for their teeth. They love it!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

is Yogurt good for them??


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jan896 said:


> is Yogurt good for them??


I give Lulu a spoonful of blueberry yogurt every day from time to time when I have some. It takes several days to eat up the little carton just giving a spoonful at a time. I'm sure you can give other flavors to I just usually stick with blueberry myself.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

jan896 said:


> is Yogurt good for them??


Plain yoghurt is good for them and the active cultures can help their digestive system by acting as a probiotic. If it's flavoured, it depends on the ingredients. They often have a lot of sugar, artificial sweeteners, flavourings, etc. so I wouldn't personally feed that. I've also seen some in the past that have xylitol (usually sugar free ones), those are dangerous.


----------

